# Did you ever got a (traffic) ticket?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

vote


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Haven't we all lol


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes. Fortunately, I bribed the officer , I payed him something lesser than the ticket and he allowed me to go free .


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

IMO you're not driving the right way if you've never gotten a ticket.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

No. I don't have a car nor a liscence.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Electra said:


> No. I don't have a car nor a liscence.


cant get a ticket on your licence if you dont drive with a licence :wink:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Angelo said:


> cant get a ticket on your licence if you dont drive with a licence :wink:


You nailed it roud:

*GO GREEN!*


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Electra said:


> You nailed it roud:
> 
> *GO GREEN!*


go green? ill go on red if i want to, what are they gonna do? give me a ticket?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Angelo said:


> go green? ill go on red if i want to, what are they gonna do? give me a ticket?


😄


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Multiple speeding tickets. The last one was almost two years ago. I was going 90 mph (~144 kph) in a 75 mph (120 kph) zone. I had to pay $255 I think.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Don’t pull over
They can’t give you a ticket if they can’t catch you


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

VinnieBob said:


> Don’t pull over
> They can’t give you a ticket if they can’t catch you


Plus traffic signs are just a suggestion anyhow. Who pays attention to all that stuff?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Exactly
My thoughts exactly
Just because you have a uniform and gun gives you super powers:laughing:
Didn’t tha nazis have uniforms and guns too:thinking::thinking:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

No, but because I rarely drive anyway. I'm a good driver in not bringing attention to the police.


----------



## integra (Nov 7, 2019)

yes, more than i thought.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I once got a ticket for riding bicycle without light


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes but I've gotten out of more :smug:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure. I've had three tickets and a handful of warnings over the years. The law of averages being what they are, I suspect everyone has their turn.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Yes. What do you expect? I was a feral human being driving a 427 Corvette with a 4:11 axle. Got it after selling my Pontiac GTO. And this in the heyday of drag racing on the street.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Years of speeding, parking in the wrong places, running red lights... And literally got my first ticket yesterday because my passenger didn’t wear a seatbelt:dry:


----------

